# Accucraft 1:20.3 Stock Car



## Duntourin (Dec 30, 2017)

Has anyone taken one of these apart?
I am looking at my batch of five and seeing no visible way to get inside.
I have some QSI sound units I want to install?
any tips to enable access gratefully received.
Andy


----------



## Duntourin (Dec 30, 2017)

Just heard back from Charles at Accucraft..
He is checking with the factory as he cant see how the car comes apart !
Will post his reply.


----------



## Duntourin (Dec 30, 2017)

and the word is .... they don't . They are all glued construction. hmmmmm


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Well, that presents a level of difficulty. (Thinking I was smart in deciding simply to repaint mine rather than try to disassemble it. Which reminds me, I should probably finish that project sometime...)

Later,

K


----------

